# Hitachi PLC programming software.



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Hitachi only has one distributor here in North America, a tiny little company in Oregon that only about 107 people know about, so it's going to be highly unlikely that anyone here can help. You might want to try posting in PLCs.net, that's more of an international based forum for propeller heads and bit twiddlers. Someone there most likely has it. 

Years ago, Hitachi picked a horse to run with in North America for their PLC line, unfortunately they chose Furnas Electric, who was not well known for automation, and was bought by Siemens, who had no use for Hitachi PLCs. But after that, the other viable boats had all sailed with whatever brand label agreements they could find, leaving Hitachi with this tiny company in Oregon who mainly just supports Asian OEM equipment replacement parts orders.


----------

